# UK General Elections 2015



## Murkrow (May 6, 2015)

The forums might not be as active as they were in 2010 or 2012 but let's see how this thread goes :P

The election is tomorrow, or today if I post this late. If you're here, who are you voting for? Who do you think will win? Are you voting tactically rather than for who you actually want?


Most polls seem to think there won't be a party with the majority. Labour said they won't be making a deal with the SNP so me might end up with another Lib Dem coalition with either of the big parties.
If I'm being pessimistic though, a Tory majority could be a possibility.



Also, why is Ed Milliband apparently looking like Wallace from Wallace and Gromit a bad thing? Wallace would be an amazing prime minister.


----------



## Meowth (May 7, 2015)

UKIP.

I voted Lib Dems because they're the party I've found least reason to have any contempt for (and  apparently nobody from the MRLP is standing in my constituency this time round). I live in Cameron's constituency though, so the tories are probably bound to get in around here at least, but I tried I guess?

What would Wallace's policies even be?


----------



## opaltiger (May 8, 2015)

Well, that happened.


----------



## Jolty (May 8, 2015)

so who else is gonna escape to scotland


----------



## Murkrow (May 8, 2015)

After five more years of this, and if the 2020 results are at all similar I could see more demand for another referendum happening. So yeah let's all move to Scotland.


I mean it hasn't even been a day and Theresa May is already talking about doing evil stuff. I wonder how long it'll be until they scrap the Human Rights Act as well.


----------



## Tailsy (May 9, 2015)

go away i don't want any of you except jolty!!!

also, #sexysocialism wins in the north yet again. except fucking dumfries. god dumfries, get it together you bunch of old bastards. i was expecting O&S to return lib dem but i genuinely didn't expect it to be 56/59 SNP. nice. nice (my constituency had a 22% LAB to SNP swing!)

anti-labour scaremongering about how the scottish people were going to Rule Everything and Probably Eat Everyone, That's Probably What Scottish People Do, Right, It's Just Not Been the Same Since Devolution really did them in, along with having picked ed miliband for some reason, who is a nice well-meaning man but has all the charisma and pep of an old gym sock


----------



## Espeon (May 10, 2015)

A bit late to this wild party, but needless to say I'm really disappointed with how the election turned out. I guess there's little that can be done now but sign 40 kabillion petitions to keep fox hunting banned and stuff like that.


----------

